# Talisman Crossbows website



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

Talisman Crossbow website.

http://www.talismancrossbows.co.uk/

Hand Made Custom Crossbows

Unleash The Beast..

Will be selling in America Soon, New models coming soon..


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*energywave technology is the key..*

Talisman Mantis Xbow
http://www.crossbownation.com/commun...read.php?t=150

This crossbow can be shot both vertically and horizontally,as it has a specially designed two stage trigger mechanism.The crossbow that is pictured is a prototype that is constructed from aerospace alloy's that have been precision lightened.It will be available in special high tech reinforced plastics and advanced alloy and in a range of finnish'es and color's incl cam'o.The bow system employ's Talisman energywave technology and is more efficient than the best compound technology available and with a shorter powerstrke.With this state of the art crossbow system you get more speed and power for a lower draw weight coupled to unparallel silence and accuracy and it is a piece of cake to string without any aid's,being as simple as a recurve allowing for no nonsense string changes in the field in second's.and that would be after a lot of use as it is extremely kind to the all important string.When shooting bolt's it fires them without any more stress than a conventional bow system.The prototype weigh's in at 7.5 lbs scoped.And of course it may be lightened more on the production model's,say down to around 6 lbs or less maybe.We will see,.
This brand new crossbow is still in the testing stages,but it is a crossbow that can be used in either the horizontal or verticle mode enabling hunter's to use it in situations where a conventional bow may be too cumbersome.This new technology will be transfered in to a hunter friendly model,In camo.what most american hunters are used to..
EnergyWave technology will change the future of archery as of what is a fast arrow and dry fire proof..Silent..
__________________
Talisman Crossbows
Unleash The Beast

http://www.talismancrossbows.co.uk/


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*look at these designs*

Look at these designs and let us know what you think, Please

http://www.talismancrossbows.co.uk/design_crossbows.html


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*field testing the mantis*

http://www.crossbownation.com/community/showthread.php?t=150&page=4

field test the mantis in england with inventor phil abrams

read his results..


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks like some great quality work, there. Almost too pretty to shoot.


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*pics*

camo over lay pic


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*speed issue*

a lot of people want a stryker but price is to much,
how about we get off the speed issue which seems to be a problem to many and focus on kinetic energy,

how about we build and sell a crossbow in a horizontal design
same speed as stryker only you can shoot a heavier arrow say 475 500 grain

*only have a lower price more people can afford?stryker speed lower price?
*
suggestions?


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

They sure are different looking. I can't see the practicality in one though.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those things are AWESOME!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Wow .....*

freakin' cool folks :thumb:


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

If they made a streamlined version for hunting I think they might be great.


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Thank you all*

Thank You all.

Look at these cool decals and arrow wraps..

from jcmorgon31 arrow wrap dude

give um a call or p.m. them to order..


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Mantis crossbow pic by Talisman*

mantis crossbow Fastest most powerful crossbow on the planet..my new hunting bow before camo 7.1 pounds my new baby


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*congradulations to phil and his new web site and forum..*

Congradulations to Phil Abrams of Talisman crossbows

His new web site and forum are up

Compliments of Ivan of Acabape, Happy anniversary Ivan

What you do for Phil is so very kind of you..

May God bless you and your family, and your talented web design team in peru.

Talismancrossbows.com

first guest was owner of crossbow review..

We welcome everyone,,

to come visit him on His new web site Talismancrossbows.com


----------



## 11P&Y (Apr 26, 2008)

Any way you could PM me a price for the Mantis in black...


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*thank you 11py*

thank you 11py and good luck,

http://talismancrossbows.com/

new web site...


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*http://www.crossbow-review.com/index.htm*

http://www.crossbow-review.com/index.htm


----------



## msciresa (Oct 2, 2010)

Check out Phil's website the mantis is nearly in production. It's not traditional but very impressive! www.talismancrossbows.net


----------

